# Come inserire un video senza link esterno.



## Tifo'o (12 Giugno 2017)

Come ben sapete i link esterni sono assolutamente proibiti qui dentro. Se dovete postare un video, c'è un modo semplice per farlo senza copiare il link direttamente. Ecco come per chi non ha idea.

Cliccate sul simbolo del video (Se invece volete mettere una foto il simbolo si trova a fianco)

Vedi l'allegato 1117



A questo punto vi si aprire una barra dell'indirizzo. Come vedete nell'immagine, vi bastera copiare il link dentro la barra e fare ok. Ed poi inviate come messaggio normale.

Vedi l'allegato 1118


Oppure metodo più veloce, usare questo codice e mettere vostro link tra i due codici.

[VIDEO..][/VIDEO..]*

_*non mettere i puntini di sospensione_

Mi raccomando di NON METTERE LINK ESTERNI.

Grazie.


----------

